# Veritas shooting plane



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

Does anyone own or has anyone used Veritas' new Shooting Plane (http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=70926&cat=1,41182,48945&ap=1)? I'm interested to see how it might compare to the Lie-Nielson.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks. I really look forward to a dedicated shooting plane.

At WIA I went back and forth trying out both the LN #51 and the Veritas shooting plane. The Veritas wins the stats with their adjustable handle, lateral set screws and PM-V11 iron. But the LN just felt better in use.

YMMV









Post 4884 Handplanes of your dreams

From lysdexic ^

It's all I got. You might get more responses from the handplanes of your dream thread


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

I have the Veritas shooting plane. It works, and also makes an interesting try-plane with the wide sole (side when shooting) and skewed blade. I don't have a track on my shooting board, the Veritas has a crook in the side where I put my hand, and I curl my fingers around the lever cap.

I can't compare it to the Lie-Nielsen, as I never tried that plane.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I have the Veritas shooting plane and I like it a lot. I can't compare it to the LN, but its a lot less money.


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

I own the Veritas Shooting plane. I can't compare against LN as I never tried it.

On ergonomics LN should generally score higher. But the plane iron for the LV shooting plane is much better. Some say that it can last about twice as long compared to A2 steel. That is my general experience with this iron.
The investment for this shooting plane is worth it.


----------



## rjpat (Dec 25, 2012)

I love mine, also wondered about the LN but read the comparison by Derek Cohen and that sold me on the LV with the PM V11 blade


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

Review of Veritas Shooting Plane: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ToolReviews/LVShootingPlane.html

Review of LN #51 Shooting Plane: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ToolReviews/LN51ShootingPlane.html

Other shooting planes compared: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/Furniture/ShootingPlanesCompared.html

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

I know most people like it, I owned one and sold it because I actually like using my LV BU jack plane better. Not sure why, but it seemed superfluous. They seem to shoot end grain identically and I like the feel of the bu jack better. Not knocking the LV shooting plane, just didn't need it really.


----------



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I wanted to know how well it preformed and hadn't seen any reviews for it here, and I tend to trust the reviews here then most other places.


----------

